# My cat went for a swim!



## SolarityBengals (Feb 10, 2006)

In the tank!! I was rearranging my driftwood so had the hood off. I wasn't looking at her when she just jumped up and in she went. Water went flying everywhere!! I was soaked as was the sofa and carpet. She finally got out and looked absolutely shocked. Luckily I'm doing a fishless cycle so no shock to fishies, just the kitties pride was a little hurt :lol: .


----------



## BrianK (Feb 11, 2006)

Haha, poor thing!

You know what that means then... your little kitty has been on top of the aquarium when the lid was on.

Now I'm kinda glad my cat is half afraid of my fish


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

Glad you saved such an expensive cat.


----------



## BrianK (Feb 11, 2006)

Oh wow I didn't even notice that! Awesome cats!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Whoa, was it one of the "kitties" like the one in your avatar?


----------



## SolarityBengals (Feb 10, 2006)

Yah it just so happens its that one. My tabby cat Autumn balanced on the rim when I first got the tank. I wasn't watching and when I turned around I almost panicked, she was teetering and much bigger cat! After that I thought I was being cautious but kitties have a way of surprising you!

Tonight my other cat Hope was playing with a 2L bottle (it was going to be the bottle for my co2) well she bit into it and the soda sprayed everywhere! (another shocked kitty!) We are still mopping it up off the carpet.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Don't Bengals love water? Or that's what I know about them.


----------



## SolarityBengals (Feb 10, 2006)

Its hard to put a stamp on every bengal. In general it is said they do. However, this means they like playing with a dripping faucet or like looking at water flow in the shower. Getting completely wet usually isn't appreciated. There is an occasional cat that won't mind baths. My savannah likes it a bit better than my bengal.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Well perhaps she won't be so quick to jump up on top of your tank next time? A lesson learned, so to speak.


----------



## RoseHawke (Jan 4, 2005)

Bert H said:


> Well perhaps she won't be so quick to jump up on top of your tank next time? A lesson learned, so to speak.


This is a CAT we're talking about  ...


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

I think most cats would agree: Fish water is the tastiest water! :crazy: 

At least mine would, in fact, I'm fairly certain they are convinced the 2 gal nano I just set up is a water bowl just for them.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I absolutely ADORE bengal cats. I used have an aquaintance with a pair and they're the most friendly and loving animals (to strangers) cats I've ever had the pleasure of meeting. One of these days I'm hoping to have a pair of Bengals myself 

Savannah is particularly lovely. That silver is spectacular. 


Where is Morrisville in relation to Raleigh? Are you going to the show this weekend? There's a very slim chance I'll be making it. Y'all will have to come down to Charlotte and visit sometime.

Regards,
Phil


----------

